# Is this mange...nasty pics included



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Went to pick up a couple of free PB from Craigslist today...got there and found this! I have never dealt with mange, but I don't know what else it could be! These pigs are a year old and the owners claimed they have looked like this for the whole year they have owned them, poor piggies! They bought them to use in a fair exhibition last year. I will keep the female for breeding and the barrow will be going in the freezer eventually. They scratch scratch scratch 99.9995 of the time. I couldn't leave them there since I am a softie for suffering animals...brought them home and set the up in a pen FAAAAAR from the other animals. Injected them subcutaneously with 2cc of ivomec each (a little excessive but I think they need it!) and then took a shower! How long should this take to clear up, is it in fact mange or something else? These are some really nice pigs, they will roll over for a belly rub. I get so mad when people let animals suffer like this! They are covered in sores, cracks, and puss :-(


----------



## Jimbosbaby (Oct 13, 2011)

OMGosh, they look awful miserable too...poor babies...I of course have no insight but at least now they're at a place where hopefully they wont be miserable...hope you get that cleared up soon and that none of your other animals catch whatever it is they have.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes Linsay that is mange and you have done the right thing to correct it. You should start to see some improvement within the next week. I would suggest that you follow up with another dose in two to four weeks and after that just monitor them. 

There is no need to keep them apart from other stock or for you to rush off and shower as it species related. Other than the mange and loss of hair as a result of the scratching, they otherwise look like healthy little pigs.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

How awful. There is no way that theese people did not know that something was wrong. They either had no money to treat it or just plain did not want to. 

The Ivermec is good and follow what Ronney said to do. I would then clean the open, infected areas with Peroxide and then put on an antibacterial oinment that will help soothe the spots until the Ivermec starts working well. On cuts and abrasions on my hogs at times I have used liquid bandage spray with great results. Hope they get well soon.


----------



## MichelleFL (Jul 1, 2012)

I had a vet come for a general check up on the pigs I recently purchased. He said that you can give ivomec every week. I would suggest doing it weekly for at least four weeks straight based off of the info my vet gave me. He advised I should give ivomec every week for 3 or 4 weeks for any new pigs brought to the herd. Also, I was disappointed not to find oral ivomec for swine. The vet gave me great news by telling me you can administer the ivomec orally and it is 100% just as effective as injecting it and much safer since you can have a risk of complications from injections. I would take the extra precaution of keeping the pigs away from other animals. Definitely if you have other swine. It is actually sarcoptic mange that is prevalent in pigs. The mite that causes this mange (which is actually pig scabies) only affects pigs and rarely transfers to other animals or people. The fact that it is rarely and not impossible would make me agree with you choice to keep them far from the other pigs. 

I applaud you for taking these pigs out of there awful living conditions and giving them the help they have needed for so long. That is awesome of you and many people would not take that on.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

MichelleFL said:


> I had a vet come for a general check up on the pigs I recently purchased. He said that you can give ivomec every week. I would suggest doing it weekly for at least four weeks straight based off of the info my vet gave me. He advised I should give ivomec every week for 3 or 4 weeks for any new pigs brought to the herd.


This is exactly what leads to resistance and with few drugs available to the non-commercial pig grower, worming on this scale is far from being a good idea.




MichelleFL said:


> Also, I was disappointed not to find oral ivomec for swine. The vet gave me great news by telling me you can administer the ivomec orally and it is 100% just as effective as injecting it and much safer since you can have a risk of complications from injections.


Yes, you can administer Ivomec orally but I can assure you that it is not anything like 100% effective as if it had been injected. It has been designed to be injected and it's efficiency is far greater when it is. Which is probably why he is telling you to do it every week! A very expensive way of dealing with Sarcoptic Mange. Your vet is telling you to use if "off-label" and neither he nor the manufacturers will take any responsibility if everything turns to custard. Please tell me the risks of complication through injections? If administered correctly, there should be no risk at all.



MichelleFL said:


> I would take the extra precaution of keeping the pigs away from other animals. Definitely if you have other swine. It is actually sarcoptic mange that is prevalent in pigs. The mite that causes this mange (which is actually pig scabies) only affects pigs and rarely transfers to other animals or people. The fact that it is rarely and not impossible would make me agree with you choice to keep them far from the other pigs.


There is no need to keep the pigs away from other stock as Sarcoptic Mange is specie related and will not transfer to cattle, sheep, dogs, cats, humans etc. Isolating them from other pigs for the first month is a good management strategy.

Please people, use drugs, wormers etc. according to manufacturers recommendations unless you have *very* good reason not to. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Ness (Jun 22, 2011)

Have to agree with Ronnie, once for 3-4 weeks is a LOT of worming. 
(Not debating that is what your vet told you, wouldn't surprise me) 

Just because an animal comes in from bad situation does not mean it has a high worm load, those two look pretty well fleshed - obviously the ivomec is to combat the mange - 2 shots like Ronnie suggested would be what I would do. I wouldn't over-dose them though, it's not great for pigs, but depends on what concentration of ivo you're using, blah blah blah.. I think ours got .5 for worming but I can't remember now, might even have been less. 

What about some penicillin to help fight secondary infections? 
That is what I would be worried about with them opening up wounds. 

Poor piggies :\


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Good rescue, you are a better person than I. I probably would have not brought them home with me.
Can not understand some owners.

SPIKE


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Bless you for bringing those poor animals home and for helping them .


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Ronney said:


> There is no need to keep the pigs away from other stock as Sarcoptic Mange is specie related and will not transfer to cattle, sheep, dogs, cats, humans etc. Isolating them from other pigs for the first month is a good management strategy.
> 
> Please people, use drugs, wormers etc. according to manufacturers recommendations unless you have *very* good reason not to.
> 
> ...


Sarcoptic Mange can't reproduce off its host species but it can live on another species.

Linsay2231
you need to find out how long it takes the mange eggs to hatch and retreat at that time to completely break the cycle. Two to three weeks is my guess but check to be sure.


----------

